

New service lets you create a website by editing Markdown files in your Dropbox - skruz
http://www.sitebox.io/

======
karangoeluw
Where's a demo site?

------
bowerbird
my earlier comment was for another post! but i had this open because it looks
interesting. so i'd second the suggestion for a demo site.

-bowerbird

